# Cat Falls off Balcony



## AnimalLover05 (Apr 7, 2006)

It was June 23rd, 2005. The day of my birthday! It was a boring day. My B/F HAD to work, so I was bummed that I couldn't do anything until later in the day. Then I got the call. (I volunteer at my local humane society) It was the VP telling me that a very upset lady had just called in to say that she just saw a cat falling from a 5th story balcony. Ironically enough, it was right in my building. I ran outside, found the cat lying on the ground. She seemed to be ok, but a little dazed. It seems she hit her head in the fall. I scooped her up, and brought her home. She was then checked out by a vet with the humane society who said except for a bruised paw she was fine!! I confronted the family that owned the cat, they said that they did not want her back :x I thought how can you do this to a poor innoncent animal?? So we put her picture on the society website that night and the next morning she went to a home where she is now called "QUEEN" She has a great life!!!!! 
   

In the picture below she was very thin and looked very unhealthy. She has since been spayed and has gained some weight. She looks much happier and healthier now!!
Needless to say, I couldn't have asked for a better b-day present!! :lol:


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Oh my I just saw your post, that poor kitty, when I read this kind of thing I put my own cats in that scenerio and get all weepy. Lordy I'm glad the kitty is ok. Love her two toned nose


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Balcony*

Its so wonderful that she has found a lovely new home where she can live her remaining 8 lives!
She looks such a cutie, bless her.

seashell


----------



## _catwoman_ (May 19, 2006)

*WHAT*

8O what. I can't believe what I just heard. I'm very happy the dear Cat has a better home now, but what cruel, brain-dead, idiotic, moron would drop a Cat out of a window! AARRGGHHH! :evil: Makes me want to grab one of the stupid people, throw them out of the same building, and see how he/she feels after that! It just drives me INSANE!!! 
*deep breath, sigh* I myself can sound very cruel sometimes, but never THAT much! *sigh again* Okay, I'm better now.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

wow, i just cant belive she survived a 5th floor fall, thats incredibe


----------

